# Bindings with normal sized 4x4 discs instead of mini discs



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sure many people will provide you with good recommendations. If you want to just browse online you can filter your results to narrow down your search. For example, Evo lists binding mount pattern as a filter. In this case, 4x2 is mini disc and 4x4 is full size. Good luck!

Snowboard Bindings


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

My opinion: mini disc or not, just mount 4x4 and you'll never know the difference.

Burton reflex are not mini disc, Salomon bindings aren't, Now and Jones bindings have a completely different full sized mounting system.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for those bits of info. I do have a couple sets of ride bindings that have minidiscs but can still be mounted 4x4, but I also have a pair of nitro bindings where I'd have to drill the slots out a bit farther to get them to work in a 4x4 mounting setup.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Bent Metal and Union have standard (non-mini) discs.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Rome is another option with 4x4 mounting. They do offer bindings in both patterns (not in the same model) so be sure to double check


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

bseracka said:


> Rome is another option with 4x4 mounting. They do offer bindings in both patterns (not in the same model) so be sure to double check


Also all Rome mini-discs can be mounted 4x4 if you're OK with losing nose to tail adjustability.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What exactly is your issue?


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Nivek said:


> What exactly is your issue?


Using 2x4 mounting ends up causing the t inserts in the board to suck up and causes large indents on the base because the force isn't distributed well.

Ns told me it's because I am using 2x4 instead of 4x4. It's been an issue for me ever since 2x4 became the default mounting method. It is mostly cosmetic, but at the same time the indents are pretty major and I am always worried that the base will start separating there eventually, so when I asked NS about it (they had a board of mine at the time with the issue, they were doing edge work on it for me) they were like "yeah that's not a good thing, definitely stop using 2x4 mounting."

Thanks for all the info so far y'all, I need to see what I can find for new bindings. I do like the ride Capo as I can take the 2x4 mounting and turn it into 4x4, but I also have had bad luck with their straps breaking so I'm interested in exploring other binding mfgrs.

PS:

BRING IT ON HELL YEA


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

boardingschool said:


> Using 2x4 mounting ends up causing the t inserts in the board to suck up and causes large indents on the base because the force isn't distributed well.
> 
> Ns told me it's because I am using 2x4 instead of 4x4. It's been an issue for me ever since 2x4 became the default mounting method.


or theres too much glue or air in the sandwich?


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Yeah my initial inquiry to them was like "did you guys happen to change manufacturing processes, or materials or something?" because I had two heritages, a 2011 and a 2018 and one of them had much larger indents than the other, but the response I got was "it's because you used 2x4 mounting, don't do that." 😅

Not totally convinced that's the sole culprit, but I want to give them the benefit of the doubt for now and try 4x4 again.

I definitely have a couple NS boards mounted 2x4 and while they all display the indent issue to some degree, the 2018 heritage is much worse. I've actually swapped it to 4x4 now but the indents appear to be permanent.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Holy hell NS is having consistent base suck issues? What is this 2002? Also does anyone else find it kind of hilarious that neversummer is recommending that their boards are not capable of handling a mini-disc? You know, tech that has been on the market since I think 2009 or so and is pretty damn widely used...

Anyway, plenty of bindings out there. Any Rome, minidisc or not, can be mounted 4x4. Big fan of Now bindings. Flux. I wanna say Arbor can be mounted 4x4, but not sure. Burton. Nidecker. Flow. Ride.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

boardingschool said:


> the response I got was "it's because you used 2x4 mounting, don't do that." 😅


To be blunt, this should honestly be read as "it's because of low build quality and outdated construction techniques". People like their boards, whatever. But stuff like this is pretty damning.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

I have size 14 feet and ride wide (now ultra wide aka drag free from NS) boards so there is a shitload of force being transferred, but I also never had base suck issues back in the day. I have a 168 k2 fatbob thats like 20+ years old and it has no issues with indents at all. You're confirming my suspicions, I keep thinking I should try another brand but then NS's new DF models are the best wide boards I can find for my bigfoot level feet.

Yeah I want to try Now bindings, they look sweet. Any recommendations for a stiff Now binding? Looking for something around like a 7/10 on stiffness. I need to check out Rome too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From Rome look at the Cleaver or Katana. From Now the Drive or Recon.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You'll love Now Drives. Katanas are great and would definitely work but if you're putting a ton of force on the bindings then I think the the Now design is just gonna suit you better.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Rad, I was literally just typing out a post to say that these Now drives look sick. I'm gonna try to find a set of them for this season.

Anybody with big feet have feedback on sizing? Says the Drives size L are for 11-13 boot size, I have size 14 feet but wear 13 boots (thirtytwo).

EDIT: just ordered a pair of 20/21 NOW drives in large - 4x4 disc and all 
Can't wait to try these bad boys out!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nivek said:


> To be blunt, this should honestly be read as "it's because of low build quality and outdated construction techniques". People like their boards, whatever. But stuff like this is pretty damning.


NS has the best graphics in the industry (IMHO). I've only ridden one NS board and 'No Bueno,' but they have a lot of loyal riders. I prefer a more locked in feel when I ride.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jimi7 said:


> NS has the best graphics in the industry (IMHO).


Damn, even in the groups of die hard kool-aid drinkers that is a rare opinion


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

I can take or leave their graphics now, but my all time favorite topsheet has gotta be this


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Damn, even in the groups of die hard kool-aid drinkers that is a rare opinion


Actually, their current graphics are terrible. But IMHO, they've put some cool looking boards out over the years. Maybe being from Colorado, I like the use of the Colorado flag on their topsheets. I liked this Big Gun topsheet. OTOH, Burtons and Mervin have put out a ton of ugly boards. 



https://thegoodride.com/assets/lg-gallery/never-summer/snowboards/big-gun/never-summer-big-gun.jpg


----------



## z man (Apr 14, 2015)

boardingschool said:


> Rad, I was literally just typing out a post to say that these Now drives look sick. I'm gonna try to find a set of them for this season.
> 
> Anybody with big feet have feedback on sizing? Says the Drives size L are for 11-13 boot size, I have size 14 feet but wear 13 boots (thirtytwo).
> 
> ...


I ordered some Jones mercury large Bindings for my size 13 boots. I believe the now drive has the same size baseplate. Long story short, the baseplate was not nearly long enough for a size 13. There is also no way to adjust the toe ramp and heel cup, so you are kind of screwed. It kind of sucks since these were the bindings I wanted. Long story short, I returned the bindings due to a poor fit for large boots.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Interesting, I hadn't noticed the lack of adjustment for heelcup on the drives but it appears you are right! My boot seems to fit in it, certainly better than many bindings, but the lack of adjustability sucks. Here are some pics of my size 13 32 tm2 boot in the large size 20/21 drive for reference. Hope it helps others make a choice! I ride thirty-two as they seem to have a stubbier boot toe.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The adjustability in Now bindings comes from rotating the disk since the screws are offset. Kinda sucks you have to choose between lateral and forward/back adjustment, and can't center the boot on the binding, but you can center the boot on the board.


----------



## INEEDV (Jul 9, 2021)

Gonna throw in a shoutout to Fix Bindings here. Full size disc, simple bullet proof designs and awesome bang for buck.


----------



## z man (Apr 14, 2015)

boardingschool said:


> Interesting, I hadn't noticed the lack of adjustment for heelcup on the drives but it appears you are right! My boot seems to fit in it, certainly better than many bindings, but the lack of adjustability sucks. Here are some pics of my size 13 32 tm2 boot in the large size 20/21 drive for reference. Hope it helps others make a choice! I ride thirty-two as they seem to have a stubbier boot toe.
> View attachment 158782
> 
> View attachment 158783
> ...


Your boots look to have a smaller footprint than my Ride Cadence pair of 13s. I posted the fit on here with pictures a couple months ago, but there was just not enough real estate in the baseplate for my boots. I could get them centered, there was just too much heels and toe hang for my liking. I was bummed as I have quite a few friends that swear by skatetech. Here is a link to my post with pictures: Question on boot/binding overhang (Now/Jones bindings


----------

